# Bored sketchup experts



## barkwindjammer (1 Oct 2010)

I would like a sketchup drawing of a cowpat  , yep a dogs doo doo, its to wind up one of my mates, unusual request I know but will be eternally gratefull for any input, or output as the case may be :shock:


----------



## houtslager (3 Oct 2010)

:shock: :shock: 






:twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Oct 2010)

I don't think I'd ever be that bored. :lol:


----------



## barkwindjammer (6 Oct 2010)

Bored doesn't come into it, I and some mates hee hawed at this challenge and its beat us thus far :shock:


----------

